# Drivers placa de sonido SoundBlaster Live! para Windows 7



## ceiorio (Ago 8, 2016)

¡Hola a todos!

¿Alguno de Uds. sabe si existen drivers para esta placa de sonido que funcionen bajo Windows 7 y den funcionalidad para alimentar un sistema de parlantes 5.1?

 Probé con unos bajados de la página del fabricante (Creative) que en algún foro alguien decía que le habían funcionado, pero no me funcionaron. Por otra parte, también probé con los drivers de "Project kX", unos drivers desarrollados específicamente para esa placa por Eugueni Gavrilov y funcionaron, pero sólo me dan salida mono.

Desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## Gaudi (Ago 8, 2016)

Lo que recuerdo es que están incluidos en el Windows. Tenes que fijarte en la configuración de los dispositivos de reproducción y seleccionar la configuración de parlantes adecuada (5.1).

Saludos


----------



## ceiorio (Ago 8, 2016)

¡Muchas gracias, Gaudi! Ahora pruebo con tus instrucciones.


----------



## ceiorio (Ago 8, 2016)

en el administrador de dispositivos aparece con el tilde amarillo y en las propiedades aparece controlador no instalado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2016)

Buscá el controlador para XP , al .exe le das botón derecho propiedades y aceptas compatibilidad con XP , tildas de instalarlo como administrador.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 8, 2016)

A lo mejor esto, pispeando en internet

Finally ..... it worked ...... Creative SoundBlaster 5.1 Live is woking on Win 7 ............ I'm listning to "Nothing Else Matters" now  


Steps :


1 - download KX Project sound driver from Softpedia :

Win 7 x86 :

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...er-Live-Live-5-1-kX-Driver-51003548-x86.shtml

Win 7 x64 :

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...er-Live-Live-5-1-kX-Driver-51003548-x64.shtml


2 - install, then reboot your machine


3 - make sure you are playing a song or any sound, if the sound worked we are done, if not follow the steps below


4 - login to your win 7 machine, u will find "KX" icon in notification area, Right Click on it, then choose "Multimedia Properties" , then choose the first tab called "Playback"


5 - from the list of devices that will appear, Right Click on the last device at the bottom, and choose disable. Now the device that is above it will start working, if u hear the sound we are done, if not continue disabling the devices from bottom to top till the sound works.


If any body still have a problem write to me here

fuente:
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-3040199/solution-soundblaster-win.html

Suerte en salir del entuerto colega


----------



## ceiorio (Ago 10, 2016)

Muchas gracias, hellfire 4, pero ya intenté esa solución. Con ella, logré reproducir audio pero sólo en modo mono. Te comento, a vos y a los otros colegas que tan atentamente me acercaron sus propuestas, que entre las cosas que hice fue enviar un mail a Creative Labs., los fabricantes de la SoundBlaster, y la respuesta fue la siguiente: "Dear Carlos Enrique, 

Thank you for contacting Creative Labs.

Based on Google Translate, please confirm if you are looking for a driver for Windows 7 for the Sound Blaster Live! 5.1.

If this is correct, please be informed that the Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 does not support Windows 7.

The latest supported operating system is up to Windows XP only."

Así que aparentemente no tengo más remedio que renunciar a poder sacarle el jugo a esa excelente placa.

¡De todas maneras, mil gracias a todos y quedamos en contacto!


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 10, 2016)

Se me ocurre una última, aunque quien sabe si sirva

Habia una utilidad llamada mydrivers, que use hace bastante para ubicar los drivers faltantes de mi fallecida Vaio (por cuestión de inexperiencia, la formatee sin tener el cd de los mismos, pensando que era mas o menos como las de torre, para sacarle el dichoso win vista y ponerle el xp, y hecho el macanazo, me las arregle 1º instalandolé mi receptor usb de wifi para tener internet mientras ni la placa de red ni el receptor wifi de la propia notebook estuviesen habilitados, y luego buscando programas hasta que di con ese)

Menos mal que contaba con el receptor (y a su vez, elemento de auditorias wifi), sino, estar tratando de ubicar los controladores para internet a ciegas, puff

http://www.mypcdrivers.com/

La buena noticia, es que el programa es gratuito, la mala, que para bajar los drivers, la inscripción a la pagina el paga, pero como los suele cantar, basta con poner copiar y pegar, y buscar uno mismo los controladores en google (a veces no aparece el nombre entero, así que hay que teclear lo que falta, y a menudo suele aparecer una lista, guiandose por la fecha, y el so)

De todas maneras, estate atento, ya que los programas a veces con el tiempo han agregado candys y cosas por el estilo, así que puede que ya no valga .

Otra, en caso de que ande, no te fies siempre de que te diga que algunos de tus otros controladores estan obsoletos (onda la placa de video), ya que por experiencia, haciendo el cambio sugerido termine haciendo más mal que bien.

Y terminando, un resguardo para la restauración del sistema viene bien antes de empezar a experimentar, por si las moscas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2016)

¿ Probaste lo que te dije ?

Al driver ejecutable (.exe) para XP le das botón derecho , Propiedades , lengueta Compability : *tildar* "Run this program in compability mode for" : elegir *XP*

*Tildar* ahí mismo : "Run this program as an administreitor"

Aplicar - Aceptar . . . Instalar


----------



## ceiorio (Ago 10, 2016)

Sí, DOSMETROS, lo hice pero no funcionó. Ni me da tiempo a tildar "Ejecutar como administrador" porque en cuanto le pongo "Resolver problemas de compatibilidad" ya me ejecuta el .exe de los drivers. Además, después de haberlo hecho, aparece un mensaje de error de que no se detecta la placa en el sistema. Igualmente, muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2016)

No no no , primero desinstalá los drivers y hacé como te dije. Lo he hecho muchas veces con montones de programas.

Yo no te dije que ejecutes el "Resolver problemas de compatibilidad"


----------



## aiutzeler (Ago 10, 2016)

Hacé como te dice DOSMETROS, que funciona. 
Si, asegurate que el windows 7 que tengas instalado no sea de 64 bits, sino x86 (32bits). Y acordate que los drivers de esa placa miran los manejadodes de volumen que tenian windows XP, que no es lo mismo que tiene en  windows 7 el archivo se llama sndvol32.exe y lo tenes que poner en windows/system32/. o windows.old/system32/ si tienes una copia de seguridad hecha
Ahí te adjunto una copia de ese archivo.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ago 11, 2016)

Según recuerdo, la SB Live! ni siquiera tiene drivers para el XP, al menos no "oficiales". Es una placa bastante vieja y Creative no se preocupa por dar soporte a sus productos antiguos, sino que le compremos los nuevos.
La tuve instalada bajo XP y siempre me dio problemas: la instalaba, funcionaba todo bien y al encender la PC en otro momento no me la reconocía.


----------



## ceiorio (Ago 11, 2016)

¡Hola, DOSMETROS y aiutzeler! Bueno, ahora sí apliqué correctamente el método propuesto por DOSMETROS (antes, por apurado, lo estaba haciendo mal) pero igualmente a poco de lanzarse la aplicación aparece un mensaje de error que dice que no se detecta la placa en el sistema. ¿Tendrá que ver con el sndvol32.rar que me mandaste, aiutzeler? Bueno, en tal caso te comento que bajé dicho archivo, pero no lo puedo descomprimir ni abrir. Haciendo click derecho sobre él, en el menú desplegable que se abre no aparecen las opciones de descomprimir, y haciendo click en "Abrir" el sistema me pregunta qué aplicación lo abre pero no puedo seleccionar 7zip (el descompresor de q

de que dispongo en mi sistema).


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 11, 2016)

ceiorio dijo:


> ¡Hola, DOSMETROS y aiutzeler! Bueno, ahora sí apliqué correctamente el método propuesto por DOSMETROS (antes, por apurado, lo estaba haciendo mal) pero igualmente a poco de lanzarse la aplicación aparece un mensaje de error que dice que no se detecta la placa en el sistema. ¿Tendrá que ver con el sndvol32.rar que me mandaste, aiutzeler? Bueno, en tal caso te comento que bajé dicho archivo, pero no lo puedo descomprimir ni abrir. Haciendo click derecho sobre él, en el menú desplegable que se abre no aparecen las opciones de descomprimir, y haciendo click en "Abrir" el sistema me pregunta qué aplicación lo abre pero no puedo seleccionar 7zip (el descompresor de q
> 
> de que dispongo en mi sistema).



Una opción si no aparece en la lista, es seleccionar otra aplicación desde abrir con, pulsando el botón examinar, y de ahí a archivo de programas, ir a la carpeta del programa, y seleccionar el .exe del programa.







Otra es descargar el winrar. Yo lo pude abrir y descomprimir tranquilamente con el winrar . Esta opción andaría de seguro en caso que el otro compresor falle.


----------



## ceiorio (Ago 11, 2016)

¡Listo! Pude descomprimir el .rar, copiar el archivo a la carpeta Windows\System32 e intentar de nuevo instalar los drivers con las indicaciones antes suministradas por DOSMETROS y aiutzeler, pero me volvió a pasar lo mismo: "El programa no puede encontrar un producto compatible en su sistema. El programa se cerrará".


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 11, 2016)

A ver, esto me recuerda felíz domingo con el tema de las llaves

En fin, al tema, en la página oficial aparece como que hay drivers compatibles, y hasta se pueden bajar, dado que yo probe, tanto para win10 como los win7:
*
Creative Sound Blaster 5.1 VX Driver 1.04.0090 *
Filesize : 40.6 MB   Download (pide una revolver cuentita para ver que no seas bot  )

Hide Details

Release date : 25 Oct 12
File Name : SB24_PCDRV_LB_1_04_0090a.exe
This download contains the original drivers found on the Creative Sound Blaster® 5.1 VX installation CD. For more details, read the rest of this web release note.

Requirements:

Microsoft® Windows® 8 64-bit or 32-bit, Windows 7 64-bit or 32-bit, Windows Vista® 32-bit or 64-bit 
Creative Sound Blaster 5.1 VX
Notes:

To install the driver, do the following:
Download the SB24_PCDRV_LB_1_04_0090a.exe file onto your local hard disk.
Double-click the downloaded file.
Follow the instructions on the screen.
Restart your computer when prompted. 


http://support.creative.com/Product...1 VX&subCatName=Others&CatName=Sound+Blaster#

Esta más que claro, que conviene desinstalar los drivers que antes estaban antes de arrancar


----------



## aiutzeler (Ago 12, 2016)

proba lo que te dice hellfire4, si eso no te funciona, te paso los drivers para esa placa de windows xp ejecutala en compatibilidad con Win Xp, eso siempre me funciono, si windows no te dectecta la placa puede haber otro problema, el sndvol32, es para que te ande correctamente el soft de la placa y los programas la reconozcan como 5.1, sino te va a quedar en stereo nomas.


----------



## ceiorio (Ago 16, 2016)

Aiutzeler: hice lo que me indicaste en último término con los archivos que me mandaste después de haberlos descomprimido: click derecho sobre el ejecutable e512w9xu.exe, click sobre "Propiedades", en la pestaña "Compatibilidad" tildé "Ejecutar en modo de compatibilidad con Windows XP SP 3" (también probé con SP 2) y tildé "Ejecutar como Administrador". Por todo resultado, apenas empezó a correr la aplicación, se interrumpió la ejecución y apareció el mensaje de error "This application can only be run only in Windows 95 or Windows 98. Please make sure you are in the correct operating system before running the setup program."


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2016)

Entonces probá lo mismo pero en compatibilidad para Windows 98 

Esos drivers entonces no  son para XP


----------



## aiutzeler (Ago 17, 2016)

ceiorio, podrías indicarme el numero de serie de la placa?, año de fabricación?
(Recién me doy cuenta de lo que te dice DOSMETROS, el driver que te pase es para Windows 98, no el de xp, pero te tendría que funcionar en compatibilidad con Windows 98.).
Así puedo buscarte el driver correcto, ya que las Sound Blaster live 5.1 fueron varias las versiones.
También acordate que para instalar bien los drivers de estas placas, tenes que tener inactivada la placa de audio que viene con la Mother Board.


----------



## ceiorio (Ago 17, 2016)

¡Hola, Aiutzeler! Ante todo, gracias por la atención prestada, tanto de tu parte como de DOSMETROS. Bueno, les comento a los dos que obviamente, ante el mensaje de error que me apareció, hice la prueba de tratar de instalar los drivers en Modo de Compatibilidad con Windows 98, pero tampoco funcionó. 

Te mando los datos que me pediste:

Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 Digital

Copyright Creative Technology Ltd. 2002

Model SB0220

Serial Nº: MSB0220240262531

Aparte de esto, tiene pegadas dos etiquetas que dicen:

SOUND BL MP3+5.1 OE
6923118003159   (con código de barras)

y la otra:

Sound Blaster Live 5.1 oem
11-04-2003
LabelView Gold


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 17, 2016)

Tal vez con el SBLive_SupportPack_1_5.exe

Models
sb0220 Driver
Manufacturers
Creative Labs
Supported Operating Systems
Windows 7, Windows 7 (64 bit), Windows Vista, Windows Vista (64 bit), Windows XP, Windows XP (64 bit)
Link to Page

<a href="http://www.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=1605396&el=1">Creative Labs sb0220 Driver</a>
Uploader Notes
This software/driver pack is unofficial, not supported by Creative Labs. Use it at your own risk.
Supports any model of the following Sound Blaster cards (based on Emu10kx DSP):

- Live! (4.1) - all models

- Live! 5.1 - all models

- PCI 512

- Host-based Live! 24-bit card is not supported, but exist a compatible version.

Operating systems supported: 32-bit and 64-bit editions of Windows 7 / Vista SP1 & SP2 / XP SP3

Included in the pack:

- Live! series driver 2.18.0011.6

- Audio Console 1.20.57 (Windows 7 / Vista only)

- SoundFont Bank Manager 3.21.00

- Surround Mixer 2.00.55 (Windows XP only)

Uploaded By
Big Boss (DG Member) on 11/29/2009

fuente para descarga:
http://www.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=1605396

Ahora que se sabe mejor cual es la placa, estamos menos a ciegas

Aunque bueno, no sé, otras seria darle una chance al programa que te dije en este hilo para rastrear el nombre exacto del archivo driver a bajar (y buscarlo luego, claro), pero bueno, va en cada uno


----------



## aiutzeler (Ago 17, 2016)

Este te tendría que andar en Windows 7



Y si no te andan esos estos son los originales de Windows XP


----------

